
MarkdownEditing – Markdown package for Sublime Text - BKCandace
https://sublime.wbond.net/packages/MarkdownEditing
======
Oculus
I think a really cool new markdown editor that I discovered a little over a
month ago is Stackedit: [https://stackedit.io/](https://stackedit.io/)

Stored locally or on DB/GDrive, latex support, and a very complete product.
The interface is a little unintuitive at first, but I highly suggest anyone
that writes blog posts in markdown to check it out.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Sounds like Madoko, which is another interesting markdown environment, which
is more focused on scholarly works:

[http://madoko.codeplex.com/](http://madoko.codeplex.com/)

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/daan/madoko/do...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/daan/madoko/doc/reference.html)

From the reference:

> Instead of a plethora of backends, Madoko concentrates on generating either
> HTML or high-quality PDF files through LaTeX. There has been a lot of effort
> in Madoko to make the LaTeX generation robust and customizable while
> integrating well with the various academic document- and bibliography
> styles. This makes it possible to write articles using just Madoko and get
> both a high-quality print format (PDF) and a great looking HTML page.

------
freshyill
I love that light gray text on a light gray background. Can't get enough of
it. Super readable.

Yes, I realize there's other themes, but they're terrible too. I find light
text on a dark background fine for code, but terrible for writing prose.

For a good Markdown editor, I recommend Mou. It's been my choice for a while
now. [http://mouapp.com](http://mouapp.com)

~~~
myhf
Is anyone able to get the Dark theme to work? I just installed it by Package
Control and it only wants to give me light or yellow backgrounds.

~~~
jrgnsd
Got it working on ST 2 on Windows.

Ensure that you're editing the right flavor file, and restart ST for good
measure.

------
protonfish
I thought the whole point of markdown was readable document source you didn't
need fancy editors.

~~~
lelandbatey
I agree, that's what I thought was the point. The reason I like using Markdown
is because it actually sticks to that promise quite well.

I write Markdown every day. I use it to take notes, to write blog posts, write
documents, everything. In fact, because of Pandoc (and a little bit of LaTex),
every document I've written in the last year and a half I have written using
Markdown. Through all of that writing, I've never used any kind of special
editor or highlighting, just a plain text-editor.

Now I have about 30 more pages of Markdown I've got to write today.

------
shurcooL
What do you think about adding Markdown formatting support via markdownfmt?

I've already created an Atom package that runs that on save:

[https://atom.io/packages/markdown-format](https://atom.io/packages/markdown-
format)

------
ddfreyne
I have been using sublime-markdown-extended
([https://github.com/jonschlinkert/sublime-markdown-
extended](https://github.com/jonschlinkert/sublime-markdown-extended)), which
has the nice feature of recognising and highlighting frontmatter blocks. Would
love to see frontmatter support in the MarkdownEditing package as well!

------
chown
If you are looking for a standalone Markdown editor for OSX, LightPaper is a
great app. Used Mou for a while but now switched to LightPaper for features
and stability. [http://clockworkengine.com/lightpaper-
mac/](http://clockworkengine.com/lightpaper-mac/)

------
infecto
Have been using this plugin for a long time. I have since been trying out
draftin.com but this plugin is the way to go.

------
VikingCoder
I honestly don't understand the point of markdown.

* this* isn't any easier than <i>this</i> to me.

Of course, I may be biased.

~~~
bowerbird
i think most people will tell you that it _is_ easier.

first, it's one character, as opposed to three or four. and, as you get into
longer tags, like "em" or "strong", so grows the amount of excess typing
you'll need to do. (i won't mention "blockquote", but you know that i could!)

second, it's the _same_ on both sides, not different. and there's no question
about the direction of a slash, which is not intuitive to people who don't
code .html.

third, let us recall that some structures, like lists, need internal "li/li"
tag-pairs on each individual item, as well as the "ul/ul" tag-pair located on
the outside.

fourth, all the brackets/tags are intrusive when editing. your mind has to
"look past" the markup to see the text, and those distractions make writing
more difficult than it already is, and there's no reason to put up with that.

fifth, the distraction gets even worse if you want to have curly-quotes,
because there's crap like &ldquo;this&rdquo;; and let&rsquo;s all agree we
don&rsquo;t need that garbage!

sixth, .html can get downright complicated, very quickly. can you tell me how
"pre", "code", and "keyboard" differ? probably not, not just off the top of
your head, anyway... and what's the abbreviation tag again? i always forget
it.

and seventh, you mean i have to put a "p" tag on _every_ paragraph? _every_
one? can't it just do _that_ for me? it's pretty obvious that blank line means
"new paragraph". i mean, seriously, sometimes computers are _so_stupid!_

so, um, yeah, actually, light-markup is a _lot_ easier.

still... if _you_ prefer to write in .html, be my guest!

but me? well, i've got way more important things to do.

-bowerbird

~~~
VikingCoder
Picture a WYSIWYG or maybe a preview-below editor, much like the Stack
Exchange ones, but outputting HTML behind the scenes rather than markup.

Now there's no character to type for italics, you highlight what you want in
italics, and push the button. Or type Control-I. <i> and </i> magically
appear. Pretty soon, you might even learn what they mean.

A "make bullet" or "make numbered" list button. An indent/unindent button.
Much like GMail Compose or Google Drive.

Most of the time, people don't bother with even Markup. All those asterisks
and double-asterisks. Many people just post links, rather than that paren /
brace stuff like on Reddit.

Yes, HTML can get downright complicated. The vast majority of the time, people
don't even Markup.

As for p tags, the site could have white-space: pre-wrap style applied to all
comments. Boom.

And again, markup is nice and all. So is Notepad. But I like HTML, and I like
IDEs.

And to be clear, I'm not saying a site would allow all HTML tags (that would
be suicide with the first <script>), but would whitelist them. Then, there's
no CPU time to render Markup into HTML. So, there's that.

------
glifchits
The "Installs" chart here is pretty cool. Breakdown of HN users OS usage.

------
jwarren
Will Bond writes very good stuff. Definitely going to check this out.

~~~
skeoh
According to the credits ([https://github.com/SublimeText-
Markdown/MarkdownEditing#cred...](https://github.com/SublimeText-
Markdown/MarkdownEditing#credits)), MarkdownEditing was created by Brett
Terpstra and is maintained by Ali Ayas.

